

Can we please move past Apple's silly faux-real UIs? - RyLuke
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669879/can-we-please-move-past-apples-silly-faux-real-uis

======
cliffkuang
Personally, the iPad book reading experience drives me crazy. The frills are
utterly maddening, and the pointless detailing seems amateur-hour. Reminds me
of the old Microsoft, where they used to tell designers that every portion of
a screen had to have "information"--so they dinged a project made for their
retail stores by a buddy of mine who created an animation of a shark coming
through pitch-black water. So they made it blue and ripply instead.

------
diminish
`We need to be cognizant of how much of the pre-internet world is now
completely obsolete and unrecognizable to any one under 20`

